# zhulenej



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená?
"Dej to sem a at sem zhulenej..."
Mluví se o droze.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Hulit (slang) - kouřit (cigarety, marihuanu apod.). 
Zhulit se (slang) - kouřením omamných látek (marihuana, ale ne cigarety) si navodit změnu stavu vědomí, dostat se do rauše (stejný význam jako v němčině).


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> Hulit (slang) - kouřit (cigarety, marihuanu apod.).
> Zhulit se (slang) - kouřením omamných látek (marihuana, ale ne cigarety) si navodit změnu stavu vědomí, dostat se do rauše (stejný význam jako v němčině).


Plně souslasím, jen bych doplnil synonyma: zfetovat se (zde se má na mysli jednoznačně účinek drogy, kdežto zhulit se může (výjimečně) znamenat také původní - předávkování tabákového kouře, někdy také silně se opít (alkoholem)). 
Vedle fetovat se někdy také říká kaifovat (podle jednoho z anglofonních synonym hašiše: kif).


----------



## winpoj

Osobně se mi v této souvislosti líbí slovo "vyhulenec" (člověk, který pravidelným hulením poněkud zpitoměl).


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, to je vždycky moc zajimavé...


----------

